# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Gordon contre le reste du monde dans No Escape

## ShinSH

No Escape vient de sortir dans sa première version en 1.0.
 Il s'agit d'un mod solo pour Half-Life 2 de 4 chapitres, jouables indifféremment, qui part de l'idée que les Combines et les Rebelles se sont alliés pour faire face aux zombies devenant de plus en plus nombreux. Et comme de par hasard, ces abrutis ont décidé que vous étiez tout aussi nuisible que les Zombies. Vous devrez donc vous battre seul contre les humains et les morts vivants.
 Bien qu'utilisant les armes de Half-Life 2, ce mod remplace tous les skins et modèles connus par des variantes et les niveaux ont l'air d'assez bonne facture, suffisamment en tout cas pour ne pas sembler avoir été faits par des amateurs. Attention, Episode 1 et Episode 2 sont nécessaires pour le faire tourner, ainsi qu'un PC ohoh.
 Envie d'essayer ? Rendez-vous sur le Site Officiel pour le téléchargement : http://noescapemod.com/

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Y a du spoil quelconque de HL² ou pas ?
Je l'ai toujours pas fini mais j'ai bien envie de me tenter ce mod..

----------


## ShinSH

Pas de spoil, une aventure alternative.  ::):

----------


## Raphyo

Avoir hl² ok.
Mais pourquoi les deux épisodes? )=

----------


## BuzzerMan

Il doit y avoir des modèles propres aux deux épisodes, il me semble par exemple que les flics zombifiés qui sortent des grenades ne sont pas présents dans HL² de base. Si tu te bases dessus, ceux qui veulent y jouer auront besoin des épisodes...

----------


## Ashlook

Pour les models et les textures surement.

----------


## Raphyo

Ah ok. merci.

----------


## Darkath

parcequ'il utilise des éléments des 2 épisodes, comme les Zombines  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme2016

Je crois qu'il utilise des éléments des deux épisodes, mais chuis pas sur.

----------


## znokiss

Il me semble que le mode se sert de certaines textures et modèles propres à l'épisode 1 et 2.. Mais il faudrait creuser le sujet.

----------


## ShinSH

Oui, il se sert des textures et modèles propres aux épisodes 1 et 2, notamment avec la balade en voiture.

----------


## Reguen

Sympa ce mod, assez bugué et très, très court mais bien hardcore !  ::P:

----------

